# Travel Cage



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I may be moving to New Mexico in the near future. What cage would be best for traveling for about a week for 2 mismatched size Rats. Must have narrow wire as my 4 month old is real small.
I would be giving them 1 to2 hour hotel bed play each day, and I want to put the cage up on the front seat near me.
Spider


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Eek! I normally use my 'starter kit' cage for travelling, but not for that long of a period... That's going to be rough... Maybe a normal or slightly smaller cage (seatbelt up for safety! :lol: )?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

that's what i would say too forensic just make sure it is belted up whenever i go to the vets i use a cat carrier for my big boys so maybe you could get a medium sized dog carrier?


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats what I thought too. I have 3 or 4 Mid sized rabbit cages but the bar spacing is too big, I need something like that my little one can't wiggle through.
I guess the cage doesn't have to be too big, they sleep during the day its the nights when they want to party, maybe I can lock them in the bathroom with toys, food, water and a warm igloo and clean up in the AM.
Spider


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Spider said:


> I have 3 or 4 Mid sized rabbit cages but the bar spacing is too big, I need something like that my little one can't wiggle through.


Maybe you can find something to put over the bars, temporarily?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah, i'd try covering up the wires for transport, but the bathroom play sounds like a fab idea. good luck with the move! i'm glad you're taking your pets with you, i hate when people leave animals behind just because they're moving. your babies don't understand why you left them!


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input, I'll dig up some wire mesh and cover the cage. I thought about the bathroom idea but someone told me those Motels spray tons of bug and rodent poison so I'll stick with supervised bed exercise each evening till I get to NM.
Spider


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh scary, definitely did not think about that. good thinking.


----------

